# Should I muzzle load?



## muzzynat (Apr 20, 2006)

So, the Friday night before deer open (MN resident), my father and I had our trail camera pictures developed, and found that there is a real nice buck around (I would guess he'd score 160+ B&C). We hunted religiously all season, but we never got a look at him in real life. I'm fairly certain that no one else in the area shot him, because his scrape line has stayed cleaned off. My guess is he has gone mostly nocturnal.

After talking with some people at work who have seen the pictures, the general consensus was that I should buy a muzzle loader, and try to get him during that season, since I have not shot a buck this year.

Part of me says I should just let it go and leave him for next year and hope he comes back, part of me thinks I should make every attempt to hunt this deer I can, because I am worried about him either being hit on the road or potentially poached.

I've shot a muzzle loading gun once in my life, and I'm not too familiar with them. I feel pretty comfortable making a single shot kill with open or peep sights, since I shoot about 1/3 of my deer with open sights. I've also been interested in muzzle loading in the past, so this might be a good thing to push me into doing it.

I guess I was wondering if all of you have an opinion on the situation, and if you say I should muzzle load what type of gun/round/equipment do you recommend.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Seems their are three more questions you need to ask yourself.

1. Can you afford to buy a muzzle loader, all the components, tools, and supplies?

2. Will you have enough time to hunt and also to learn enough about muzzleloading to become proficient at it?

3. How bad to you want that buck?

If it were me, I'd go for it. I currently don't own a muzzle loader, but I have done it, and loved it. Good luck with your decision and if you decide to give it a go, good luck on the hunt as well.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

If you bought the regular MN license, you are SOL...but if you bought the MN all season license, go for it. You will get 16 more days during the muzzle season, and the chance for winter weather to get him coming to a food source, perhaps during daylight hours. Anything to extend your time in pursuit could be worth it if you get an opportunity for the big boy.

The new muzzleloaders are relatively cheap and easy to operate...at least compared to the older technology. Have to realize the range limitations compared to modern rifle, and lack of a second shot makes concentrating on taking one good shot at close range essential--think of it like bowhunting and you will have proper mindset. Scout the area and pick a setup that allows you a 30 to 50 to 75 yard shot. With practice you could do better at longer ranges.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

You need to double check your license options...I think in MN you can buy license for the regular season OR the muzzle loader season. Can't do both...unless you bought the All Season license, which allows you to bowhunt, rifle hunt, and muzzle load hunt. but it costs about $80. I think you have to make this choice before the Rifle season opens.

I could be wrong on this, but that's the way it was couple years ago in MN.

I live in Missouri now, and it is much simpler and better, I believe. Here, if you have an unfilled firearm tag, you can hunt with whatever method season is open. Two weekends of rifle season (regular season); then there is two weekends of muzzle loader season, so you can use the same tag but have to hunt with muzzleloader; then in much of the state there is two weekends of antlerless only season, where you can use modern fireams like the regular season.

So you just buy your tags and go hunting. If you don't fill with rifle first two weekends, try again w/the muzzleloader for couple weekends. If still have a tag and desire to go after that, try for a doe for next couple weekends.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Just looked up the MN regs, I don't think you will be able to do it this year unless you bought the all season license to begin with. You said you hunted the reg season, so your license option for this year has been selected, and now reg season is over (unless you are in zone 1, which ends Sunday). You can't buy a reg season license, and a muzzle loader license...you have to chose one or the other. Or chose to pay up and buy all season license, that is the only way you can hunt both.

If you had not bought a license yet, I think you could still get the muzzle loader license...but you said you hunted regular season.

Oh well, always next year!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

For a $10 fee you can get your unused MN firearms lisence changed to a muzzleloader lisence.

I'd save him personally. You won't have enough time to get to know the gun well enough, imo to make it worth your while. 6 days untill opener doesn't leave much time to get a muzzleloader shooting the right loads for it and sighted in. Wait untill after the season's over and get one when they go on sale and shoot a few different loads in the spring and find which one you want to be shooting.


----------



## muzzynat (Apr 20, 2006)

I was told at the place I bought my license that I could upgrade my Multi-zone to a muzzle loader for an additional cost, but the point is probably moot now, since I just checked the trail camera and he hasn't visited that scrape (which was on a line of about 7). Theres always the chance that someone I don't know knocked him down. I did see several does when I checked, but no bucks, and I'm not really in the market for more meat deer.

I think I'm going to let things be for the year, try keep the trail camera up when things are nice and hope he shows up. Also, all of this has got me fired up about Muzzle loading, and I think I might get set up this spring, when I can do some practice shooting, and give it a shot next year. The truth is most of the deer I've shot lately I could have easily taken with a muzzle loader (at least they were all close, 1 shot kills). The other nice thing about muzzle loader season is it doesn't cut into my duck hunting, you have to love that  .

Thanks for all the advice. I appreciate it.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

sounds like a good decision, both for this year and for year's to come!

half the fun of hunting is the gear involved, and for MZ hunting you do need lots of gear! have fun getting into it, and have fun with an extended hunting opportunity in years to come.


----------



## stuzoo (Nov 23, 2007)

I've been muzzleloading hunting for 7 years in colorado .If You like the challenge to still get close to animals get a precussion cap muzzleloader. Inlines are just a rifle no challenge. I've shot 2 elk with mine and the farthest shot on both of them was 30 yards. Once you try it you won't go back.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

MAn the new muzzleloaders are the same as a rifle you just load them different. If you want him I would go for it. $700 and you would be set up. I would let him live, or shoot him with my bow, but I have been hunting in Minn. This year was my first, and from what I saw people don't pass deer, it will prolly get tagged at some point.

I passed on a nice buck saying ahh next year he will be a nice 160 inch deer, about 10 min later I watched him get dropped. I would get him while you can. Make some fake scrapes and rubs. make it look like a bigger deer moved in. Set out scent lines. HE WILL COME.

If you sit out there enough you should get a shot. And those guns are dead on a few hours at the range and you will be fine.

Now if we were talking flint locks I would be saying no go!


----------

